# Move to Rosarita



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Would like info, bad or good, living in Rosarita. I have lived lpreviously in Veracruz, so I know the basics of living in Mexico. Also any suggestions of locating rentals studios/apartments, other than craigslist?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

There are 2 other forums: Baja Nomad and Talk Baja that are both about living in Baja- they may have info you can search for as well as asking questions here. Good luck!


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

udabes said:


> Thanks for the help


:bump2::bump2:


----------

